# Lost Sawyer Polecat on Green River



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you lose an oar on the Labyrinth section???? I will be doing that section this weekend and will keep an eye out for it. I know how it feels to lose and oar. How were the bugs?


----------



## mfishbein (May 28, 2008)

just got off LC. Bugs are moderate to high moderate depending --camp at mile 84 is way bad but last year was worse---dine easy---stay in screened tent or tent---temps were nice but may have gone up? have fun!!!! love this trip---


----------



## tbirk (Jul 1, 2009)

Highside said:


> How do you lose an oar on the Labyrinth section???? I will be doing that section this weekend and will keep an eye out for it. I know how it feels to lose and oar. How were the bugs?


You lose it by laying across your frame and have someone kick it in while you are unloading gear and not say anything? That is my best guess anyways. Bugs were terrible, kinda reminded me of MN. Would recommend lotsa bug spray and long sleeves. Other than that, it was a great trip.


----------

